
Ask HN: What was the longest period you had to continuously code? - samblr
What was the longest period you had to continuously code &amp; what was the result?<p>edit: + to
======
malux85
About 20 hours solid, in a very high pressure deadline, with a lot of money on
the table.

1 day beforehand was spent doing research, reading source code, devising
strategy.

Next day (+ well into the following day) 20 hours solid development in Python
and C++

After that it was deployed to 530 servers worldwide and went live immediatly.

Functioned perfectly. No bugs.

I was exhausted after that, it took me 3-4 days to recover.

~~~
askafriend
Was it worth it?

~~~
malux85
Yes, I made a large sum of cash, and made connections which are still valuable
today, some 3 years later

------
throwaway_374
Why do people bother with this like it's some kind of badge of honour just to
reward C-level bonuses and pick up a few scraps they'll pitifully throw down
to you... it's bizarrely masochistic.

~~~
dksfjkdhdhjk
yeh FT! only kids in their 20s believe this kind of bs

------
bahmboo
Forty hours from bed to bed. Maybe an hour nap. So about 38 hours including
throwing up before I went to sleep. I was nineteen. All for a stupid video
game that 'had' to ship.

~~~
na85
That's inhumane.

------
jetti
Probably 7 hours straight. It was for an optimized C++ class that I took in my
grad program and the particle system project was due. I had bad time
management but I was also not t hat familiar with C++ (I knew the basics but
not things like SIMD or bit-shifting) so it took longer than others. At the
end of the day, I was able to get the particle system working and optimized
but it wasn't as up to par as some of the other people in the class and I got
a C

------
leftleg
15 hours solving a minor HTTP request on a pet project.I had t sleep at 5 AM
because I was feeling guilty because of morning brightness.It happens a lot of
times to me and it's annoying because I abandon many things.

------
santaclaus
30 hours (6 chemexes of coffee, half a bottle of Jameson, a metric tonne of
general tsos chicken, and a cat nap about 10 hours before the deadline). Grad
school, paper deadline, complete overhaul of our core algorithm. Paper got in
a few months later, slept for 16 hours the next day. Woke up at 7 and walked
to the coffee shop at the corner, the employees thought I was weird for buying
a coffee. It was 7pm not 7am!

------
BackwardSpy
I did a small (6-8 teams) 48 hour game jam that I wrote code almost
continuously throughout. I had about 4 hours of sleep in the middle of it, and
an hour or two for eating. The rest was writing code. The code was game jam
quality (that is to say not very high), but the game itself was pretty fun and
we ended up placing second overall.

------
existcreate
16 hours. It was a hackathon, I built a mobile app with mocked interactions
and flashy UI.

9 hours. Just last weekend, had to build a system to migrate production
database data to another db with different schema, right before a very-short-
notice-yet-important QA.

------
sjtgraham
I did a solid 24 hour session yesterday. Writing an integration with a British
bank for my startup
([https://twitter.com/stevegraham/status/831501656734982145](https://twitter.com/stevegraham/status/831501656734982145)).
I had no external pressure to do so, I just didn't want to finish until I got
it done. I could have carried on afterwards but I thought it was probably best
to sleep at that point.

------
codycraven
72 hours, I literally passed out 2-3 times for 15 minutes or so.

My boss had me working on every project except the one that the whole
foundation of the business was being built upon, until 3 days before our
opening trade show. I paid the price and learned a very valuable lesson about
the employee/employer relationship. I now refuse to work more than 40 hours
per week.

~~~
juststeve
what happened?

------
jotato
26 hours. We took 30 minutes to eat dinner and watch 30 Rock.

We were up against a deadline from the Defense Department. One we didn't know
about until the day before it was due. The product owner dropped the ball on
this one.

We did complete it. Sadly (and not really a surprise) there were other
problems with the contract we had with them and the deal/partnership was
dissolved.

------
alashley
16 hours, multiple times. Sometimes no bugs/clean deployment, other times a
lot of re-work.

